# Kurtis at Bosley's



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got home and found a pool of water under my tank.Investigated it and found the quick connect o rings on my FX5 were worn.Theyve been leaking.Called Kurtis and asked if he had extras so I could swap them.He didn't have any so he opened a new filter and sold me the ones from it. Even though he has to replace the ones he took out he can't sell the filter for a while. That's what I call great customer service.He also said to use petroleum jelly on the new ones and wow does that ever work.Theres nothing like a bit of lube lol.Anyways all is well now and thanks to Kurtis.Ordering these parts takes days.Its good to know that I'm an emergency you can count on some people.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

He has done similar things for me countless times. Anyone would be hard pressed to find better customer service.

If anybody doesnt know, his Bosleys store is located in Port Coquitlam on Shaugnessy and Lougheed.

P.S. Thanks again for finding me the temp job.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

No prob.Aleays willing to help.I guess that's why we get along with peoeple like Kurtis.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good service for sure. But you should never ever use petroleum based lubricants on rubber or silicone o-rings. The petroleum breaks them down and turns them to crap over time. Should only use teflon and silicone based lubricants.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Kurtis helped me out as well. I've been looking for a female sub-adult to adult Russian tortoise for about 5 months. I've been checking various reptile forums, Kijiji, and CL daily. I emailed tortoise breeders across Canada asking if they had a female Russian tortoise available or even any leads as to where I might find one. Nobody had one or any idea where I could find one. It was like trying to find a needle in a hay stack. 

At Master wilkins suggestion I emailed Kurtis 3 weeks ago telling him what I was looking for (even though I knew it was a long shot). Kurtis checked with his suppliers and informed me that he couldn't find my elusive tortoise either. Then last week I got a message from Wendy (she works at Bosley's with Kurtis) saying that they had found me an adult female Russian tortoise back east if I still wanted one. Of course I said YES! They had her flown here and I picked her up this morning ...she is lovely :bigsmile: She's got some more growing to do, but hopefully in a couple of years I will be able to start my Russian tortoise breeding project. 

I'm not sure if any of the Bosley's staff come on here, but if they do ...thank you again for the amazing customer service! Also, thank you Master wilkins / Luc for giving me Kurtis's email .


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Good service for sure. But you should never ever use petroleum based lubricants on rubber or silicone o-rings. The petroleum breaks them down and turns them to crap over time. Should only use teflon and silicone based lubricants.


Totally agree with this.

Look into something like this for lubricating those O-rings...

Dow Corning Silicone Valve Lubricant & Sealant 111 MIN 12 - Amazon.com


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds good. Thanks guys. Keep up the good work Kurtis.


----------

